# PETA launching pornography site



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

PETA Launching Peta.xxx Pornography Site



> PETA, the same organization that asked if it could have sex.com for free (when it was expected to raise millions in auction) so it could publicize the advantages of vegan Viagra, is launching a pornography site to help get its message across.


Give me a break!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The comments on that article are hilarious. Specifically the one by "professorprofessorson" which I won't quote here...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Well if that doesn't call for a face palm, I don't know what does!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

And to quote Richard Dawson from "Family Fued".....GOOD ANSWER!!! GSDGunner!

PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals....

And, that's pretty much all the attention I will give such a hypocritical obnoxious, terrorist funding group.
(ALF and ELF are both domestic terrorist groups that receive funding from PETA)


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

> "Indeed, the company regularly photographs nude celebrities with slogans such as, "I'd rather go naked than wear fur!"


This claim needs to be substantiated, anyone have links to such pics?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

For me, PETA = People Euthanizing Terrified Animals. I made that one up...

More accurate for their agenda. 

What a joke!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gross. Can these people get any more vile?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nothing PeTA does surprises me anymore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope they continue to discredit themselves publicly. What a bunch of kooks.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

PETA has produced several Superbowl ads that were turned down by the networks as being too explicit for prime time. So nothing they do surprises me. PM me if you're interested in seeing what they consider to be wholesome family fare.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

You know, it doesn't surprise me that they'd do this. 

I really get frustrated when I advocate things such as our local SPCA and the ASPCA in regards to rescues, etc. and when I talk about my animals and people find out i'm an animal lover - they always say 'oh, you must be part of PeTA'

NO.

I'm not saying 'down with the organization! KILL the believers!' but I do get very frustrated when people associate them with myself. Just because I like animals doesn't mean that I don't enjoy eating them - and it doesn't mean I should group myself with some of the extremists associated with this group. 

(And the meat-eating comment didn't mean to offend anyone that is a vegan or vegetarian - I have plenty of friends that follow that lifestyle and find nothing wrong with it or those that follow it.)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They are psychos.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Packen said:


> This claim needs to be substantiated, anyone have links to such pics?


I seem to recall that MANY years ago they had an ad with a young lady wrapped in a fur - the theme of the ad was "How many dumb animals does it take to make a fur coat? The answer is 40!

How many dumb animals does it take to wear a fur coat? The answer; just 1!!!!!!

I also seem to remember the one about going naked rather than wearing a fur.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Packen said:


> This claim needs to be substantiated, anyone have links to such pics?


http://www.mediapeta.com/peta/Images/Main/Sections/MediaCenter/PrintAds/KhloeKardashianNakedFur.pdf

There are ALOT of these!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

So glad to read all these anti PETA comments. They really are crazy and have caused all sorts of problems here in OZ also. I get really mad when i see all those celebrities supporting them when they really have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> http://www.mediapeta.com/peta/Images/Main/Sections/MediaCenter/PrintAds/KhloeKardashianNakedFur.pdf
> 
> There are ALOT of these!


Wait a minute folks, I see the light! PETA is 100% correct, she looks fine in her own skin, no need to cover it up with fur or anything.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Psh, PETA isn't worth the time of day.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

CookieTN said:


> Psh, PETA isn't worth the time of day.


 
amen!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

TankGrrl66 said:


> For me, PETA = People Euthanizing Terrified Animals. I made that one up...
> 
> More accurate for their agenda.
> 
> What a joke!


Can I get that in big white bold letters on a black T-shirt in a size xl?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow....that's a special kind of crazy.


----------



## SaberCt (Sep 15, 2011)

Porn sells. Maybe PeTA is banking on it selling their message? Though, you have to wonder *what kind of people* are going to a porn/animal cruelty webpage. That's "ice cream on pizza" if I ever saw it. Except if PeTA is pizza, it's the moldy kind that's been in the trash for a few weeks. 

I will probably visit it once.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

My husband told me about this last night and I didn't believe him. I guess I owe him an apology and PETA another eyeroll.


----------

